# Virtual PC gegen Angriffe abschotten



## Alooha (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

VPC dient ja unter anderem dazu, den realen PC vor Angriffen zu schützen, indem man mit einem virtuellen Systtem unter VPC ins Internet  geht.

Meine Frage: wie stellt man sicher, dass der reale PC nicht auch mit dem Internet verbunden ist?

Besten Dank für jeden Hinweis.

Alooha


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2010)

Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es nicht möglich den Virtuellen PC mit Netzwerk zu versorgen und den Host PC abzuklemmen. Die Netzwerkverbindung wird nämlich bei virutellen Machinen über die Netzwerkverbindung des Host PCs geleitet. Du kannst das Netzwerk in der VM abklemmen, aber nicht umgekehrt.

Wenn Du hinter einer Firewall steckst der die Rechner (client/host) im Netzwerk per DHCP mit IPs versorgt (jeder handelsübliche günstige Router kann das) bist Du eigentlich super gut geschützt. Wenn Du Dir beim surfen in der VM etwas einfängst, kann es dem Hostsystem nicht schaden - selbst wenn der Host mit dem Internet verbunden ist.  (Theoetisch sind Angriffsmodelle möglich die die VM verlassen können - aber bisher gibt es noch keine solche Entwicklung "in the wild").


----------

